# Black 5 Star Lester Mags Matching Set $75 plus shp.



## Pirate of the Plains (Nov 20, 2019)

As you can see these wheels were born Black. At some point they were rattle canned red, then silver.
Denatured Alcohol eats through spray paint but will not penetrate a factory clearcoat or the paint beneath it. I began restoring these using soft metal and stiff nylon brushes. All the uncovered black that can be seen was done in 2.5 hrs of scrubbing by hand(frequently checking brush for black coloring. None ever appeared) I did most of the hoops and several the blades. I sold the bike they were intended for so Im not inclined to finish them
During the process of thinning and removing the silver paint there is a hazy appearance to the wheels due to the silver paint spreading around as it is removed.
Once the cleaning is complete the color will be true to its original appearance(Ive done a single Lester with this method before)
I was working by hand. Someone proficient with a rotary tool with brush attachments could probably make quick work of this.
Both hubs spin but the Bendix 76 coaster brake hub doesnt spin as smoothly as it should. I doubt its been overhauled since the 80s.

$75 PM me. 
I'm unable to remove incorrect pic. Not sure why

Sent from my SM-G955U using


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (Nov 20, 2019)

+1



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 20, 2019)

Message sent , ready to pay , when you figure out shipping , thanks Walter Branche


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (Nov 20, 2019)

Still available. Bikebozo says he would prefer the 24 inch Lester Mags lol. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 20, 2019)

I said if they were 24 it might motivate , me , I know there are not any made , why are you slandering me ,in this public venue , you wanted everything private , . Good luck with the sale , you made me distrust you from the beginning,  thanks for making me trust my gut ,


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (Nov 20, 2019)

Why would you need my address? And your email looks like it's from a poorly designed Russian Bot. 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (Nov 20, 2019)

You are off the charts sketchy. I wont be responding again. Have a nice day

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (Dec 2, 2019)

Sold

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

